# A scene from Afghanistan's Funniest Videos



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

Afghanistan"s funniest videos!!!




:lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Funny but I don't get the title of the video. :scratchin


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Funny but I don't get the title of the video. :scratchin


You mean my title or theirs?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Dad61 said:


> You mean my title or theirs?


Theirs... "the title of the video"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't like the thread title or the video caption

Let's have a little fun and do our own captions for the video.

I'll start:

_"New Afghani Automobile Association (AAA) program provides roadside service to travelers."_

- or -

From International News Service (INS): _"Local Militia Group Organizes Cross-border Attack on Pakistan"_

Your turn...


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Theirs... "the title of the video"


I didn't either, thats why I called it AFV. Nick I like the way you think:lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Acme Towing Service, Afghan Franchise.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

"Oh sorry. We thought it was full of Americans! Don't worry, we will steal another one from the American soldiers"!


----------



## technohive (Aug 21, 2007)

Here in our country there is also a show about that. It's called Bitoy's funniest video


----------



## scroll (Apr 10, 2010)

poor vehicle...it was lying idle but these people...so what happened to the vehicle???


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

[Caption)

"Ok Osama, I've got 6 more IEDs planted down the road. But we got to get this truck out of the way so the stupid soldiers will think the road is clear!
Let's let gravity do it for us. Gravity was invented by Allah just for this purpose! "


----------

